# troy bilt gtx



## torroo (Dec 6, 2008)

does any own a gtx 13101 troy bilt tractor? mine stopped moving the other day. someone told me it was the keyway in the axle, well when jacked up the axle on the left side is free(no resistance). the right side shows reisistance. but the hub seems to be connected to the axle and is not slipping. does this mean something in the rear is broke. i can not get the hub off to see the key way, but it is tight. has anyone had this problem or an help. all the other hydraulics work, but i have no brake and when you push the pedal it moves about an inch and does no more. thanks steve


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

If you need a parts diagram I found one on partstree.com here is the link torroo... http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=Troy-Bilt&mn=13101


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Also it may be hard to find parts because most of them are not available.


----------



## torroo (Dec 6, 2008)

*troy bilt*

i have all the diagrams from when i bought it, just trying to see if anyone has a good used transaxle unit or knew what can be done to this one


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard Torroo! Sorry to hear about your tractor problems. One question I had was who manufactures these tractors? I don't think Troy Bilt makes their own so there may be other brands that use the same axle. I would check MTD.


----------



## torroo (Dec 6, 2008)

garden way owned troy bilt and bolens. then when troy bilt folded, no one bought the garden franchize. mtd bought out both and kept what they wanted. this is the story i was told by the dealer. bolens and troy bilt were a lot identical, just change the name. look at a older nolens and troy bilt and they look like sisters, or brothers LOL.


----------



## JONWAALLY (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi anyone out there have the engine panels that swing out to work on the motor for the gtx i need them call jon @518 399 1444 thanks a lot


----------



## torroo (Dec 6, 2008)

*lift cylinder*

has anyone replaced a lift cylinder on a troy bilt or bolens garden tractor. mine is internally passing the fluid. it is not leaking but will slowly let the deck or the 3 pt hitch go down. I guess the packing is old. are these generic made? thx


----------

